# chocolate



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

where is chocolate bayou


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

between galveston and freeport


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

There is a ramp off fm 2004 but there are no fish in chocolate... I swear


----------



## CaptnKen (May 20, 2012)

the boat ramp is at 2004....you can make a run to New Bayou Ameratta cut and Halls bayou..head out and go left past the monsanto plant and old gamewarden shack until you see the bayou...beware there used to be a pole sticking up out of the water and stay on plane real shallow til youhot the bayou.plenty of good fishing if you hit it right...these are bayous and marshes that lead into the bay...this is what experienced fisherman call chocalate bayou as referring to an area


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

there's also a Chocolate Bayou and Little Chocolate Bayou in Calhoun County south of Port Lavaca.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

"There is a ramp off fm 2004 but there are no fish in chocolate... I swear"

After this year, I am beginning to believe it!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

smokin lures said:


> There is a ramp off fm 2004 but there are no fish in chocolate... I swear


i smell a " westender"
NFIC


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> i smell a " westender"
> NFIC


I concur NFIC:brew2:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just run to the mouth of New Bayou and drop anchor right in the middle

You will make all kinds of friends on the weekends

Soak some bait on the bottom and fill the ice chest


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

slinginplastic said:


> "There is a ramp off fm 2004 but there are no fish in chocolate... I swear"
> 
> After this year, I am beginning to believe it!


You and me both.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

slinginplastic said:


> "There is a ramp off fm 2004 but there are no fish in chocolate... I swear"
> 
> After this year, I am beginning to believe it!


chocolate has sucked the few times i have fished it this year..Normally kill the fish there but havent done much of anythig this year..Normally this time of year i can fill an ice chest easily


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> I concur NFIC:brew2:


 These men are experts on this subject !! NFIC
Don't bother..


----------



## weekendfisher (Jul 14, 2012)

What exactly is new bayou? or sorry where is new bayou?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Hotspot map F127 is the best map for Chocolate


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*nfic*

I just heard a report from the N.F.I.C.C. that they are closing the entire Chocolate bay system until attitudes improve about fishing in the chocolate bay system...The head of the committee is BOUY37, please address all your concerns to him.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I even left a cell phone at the ramp area several years ago in about 15' of water. LOL. I never caught a bunch of fish there, But a few slots Reds when the shrimp came out of the grass.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> I just heard a report from the N.F.I.C.C. that they are closing the entire Chocolate bay system until attitudes improve about fishing in the chocolate bay system...The head of the committee is BOUY37, please address all your concerns to him.


I can confirm this:beer:


----------

